# First time bacon, success!



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dry brined for 2 weeks with TQ (thanks Bear for the assistance). Soaked in water for 1 hr then back in the fridge for 2 days. Filled the AMNPS with hickory and apple pellets. Smoked for 10 hrs. at 80*. Back in the fridge over night and most of today. Put it in the freezer for about a hour and then sliced it up. All vacuum packed. All in all it was an enjoyable and successful smoke. Thanks for looking. 













image.jpg



__ beef77
__ Apr 13, 2014


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's more pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[/IMG]


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ beef77
__ Apr 13, 2014


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ beef77
__ Apr 13, 2014


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

image.jpg



__ beef77
__ Apr 13, 2014


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry for the train wreck of a post my phone went bat crap crazy on me. Lol


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks very nice.

No more store bought for you.


----------



## beef77 (Apr 13, 2014)

No sir farmer. BBB is next for sure


----------

